# Thought I would share this



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Built this dock step for my boat owner and best friend, Box is 2" vert grain doug fir, top and bottom is teak. Finish is urethane base and clear.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice work--you have a lucky friend!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh man that is sweet!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

THAT is *FIRST CLASS* work !!!!!....:cheers:


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I wish you were my friend!! Nice


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Can you use another friend? Top Quality work Mr.Wacker.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------

